# The Blacklist : Season 2 comes to Blu-ray/DVD August 18th 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*THE BLACKLIST: THE COMPLETE SECOND SEASON *

Starring Three-Time Emmy® Award Winner James Spader, Megan Boone, 
Diego Klattenhoff, Ryan Eggold, Amir Arison, Mozhan Marnò and Harry Lennix

Available on Blu-ray™ & DVD Aug. 18

Featuring All-New Featurettes, Commentaries & Deleted Scenes!


CULVER CITY, Calif. (July 6, 2015) – NBC’s top-rated drama returns to Blu-ray and DVD when Sony Pictures Home Entertainment releases THE BLACKLIST: THE COMPLETE SECOND SEASON on Aug. 18. Three-time Emmy® winner James Spader (“The Practice,” “Boston Legal”) leads the cast as Raymond “Red” Reddington in this action-packed crime series. Picking up where season one left off, The Blacklist continues to uncover even more corruption. Red and Agent Keen, played by Megan Boone (“Law & Order: Los Angeles”), continue to work together in order to uncover the truth behind some of the largest known criminals in the world. The second season also finds Keen digging deeper to try and understand her complex past but a strong turn of events will have the team questioning her loyalty. The series features a talented ensemble cast including Diego Klattenhoff (“Homeland”), Ryan Eggold (“90210”), Amir Arison (“Girls”), Mozhan Marnò (“House of Cards”) and Harry Lennix (Man of Steel).

All 22 episodes are included in the three-disc Blu-ray™ and DVD releases of THE BLACKLIST: THE COMPLETE SECOND SEASON. The Blu-ray™ and DVD include two featurettes “Raymond Reddington: Man of the World” that showcases where Red has traveled and how the props and writers on the show imagine the exact places he has visited. “Building a Blacklister: Vanessa Cruz” highlights the ins and outs of the writers’ minds and how they come up with their favorite villains. Exclusive to the Blu-ray™ are commentaries on two key episodes, deleted scenes and two additional featurettes. The first, “After the Game: Luther Braxton” shows the evolution of the Luther Braxton episode; from breaking the story to its filming in New York. The second, “Known Associates: Red’s Inner Circle” features some of the various members of Red’s team: Dembe, Mr. Kaplan, Teddy Brimley and more. They discuss their characters and experiences on set alongside writers and the series’ showrunners. 
Synopsis
For decades, ex-government agent Raymond “Red” Reddington (James Spader, TV’s “The Office,” “Boston Legal”) has been one of the FBI’s Most Wanted fugitives. Last season, he mysteriously surrendered to the FBI but now the FBI works for him as he identifies a “blacklist” of politicians, mobsters, spies and international terrorists. He will help catch them all…with the caveat that Elizabeth “Liz” Keen (Megan Boone, TV’s “Law & Order: Los Angeles”) continues to work with him. Red will teach Liz to think like a criminal and “see the bigger picture” …whether she wants to or not. 
Blu-ray™ and DVD Bonus Featurettes:
•	All-New Featurettes:
o	Raymond Reddington: Man of the World
o	Building a Blacklister: Vanessa Cruz

Blu-ray™ Exclusive Special Features: 
•	Commentaries on Leonard Caul & Tom Connolly with Jon Bokenkamp and John Eisendrath
•	Deleted Scenes
•	All-New Featurettes:
o	After the Game: Luther Braxton
o	Known Associates: Red’s Inner Circle

Broadcast Year: 2014-2015. THE BLACKLIST: THE COMPLETE SECOND SEASON is not rated. ​


----------

